# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  تور مجازی

## olampiad

سلام و خسته نباشید به دوستان عزیز
به این سایت ی سری بزنید.http://razavitv.aqr.ir/panorma_pilgrimage
همونطور که می بینید در این سایت طور مجازی بازدید از حرم رو ساختن.
اگه توجه کرده باشین میبینید که به راحتی میشه داخل حرم رو مشاهده کرد.
به راحتی میشه از از یک حیاط به حیاط دیگر رقت و ....
حالا سوالی که برام پیش اومده اینه؟
این بازدید مجازی رو با چی ساختن؟ (همونطور که ب نظر میاد با flash ساختن)
من نمیدونم تو نت چی سرچ کنم تا به نمونه های مشابه برسم؟
ی سوال دیگه داشتم از دوستان 
آیا با نرم افزار flash میشه راحت این رو ساخت یا باید کد نویسی فلش رو بلد باشم.
میشه در مورد ساخت چنین چیز هایی توضیح مختصری بدید.
مرسی

----------


## hamid54000

سلام دوست عزیز من تو این زمینه کار کردم.
تجهیزاتش حدود 5 تا 6 میلیون میشه.
تا 360 کامل سقف تا کف داشته باشی 
مهم عکس گرفتنش و خیلی کار سختی نیست
اصلا به فلش مربوط نیست یک نرم افزار برای ساخت عکس از عکس های گرفته شده
و یه نرم افزار جهت تور مجازی
بدون کد نویسی بنده میخام وسایلش بدلیل تغییر شغل بفروش برسونم
اینم ایمیل ha66kh@gmail.com
تو زمینه راهنمایی هم اگه سوال داشتی داخل همین تایپیک بزارید و ایملتونم همراش
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## sa0017

شما باید یک عکس پاناروما بگیرید و خیلی ساده با استفاده از برنامه immer vision میتونید ان را تبدیل به فایل فلش کنید و استفاده کنید

----------

